# Question about old compilation including Waldo de los Rios



## ryanghall (May 19, 2010)

Hello all,

When I was a child (early 80s), my parents had a tape called Composé. It was a tape with a pink label with Composé in black handwriting. It got chewed up before I hit high school.

It included at least 3 tracks by Waldo de los Rios. I realize he's kind of poo-poo'ed by a lot of people but this music reminds me of my childhood and I really want to track it down. They were his versions of:

-Ode of Joy by Beethoven, which can be heard here: 




-Eine Kleine Nachtmusik by Mozart, which can be heard here: 




-Symphony #40 by Mozart, which can be heard here: 




It also included the following songs, though I don't *think* they were done by Waldo de Los Rios:

-Pachelbel "Canon"
-Beethoven "Fur Elise"
-Massenet "Thais - Meditation"
-Smetana "The Moldau"

..as well as several other songs which I don't know the names or composers of.

I can not find this Composé recording anywhere, and I've scoured the internet.

Does anyone have any knowledge of it? Could anyone lead me to it, or is it lost forever?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ryan Hall
Hamilton, Canada


----------



## alvaro (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi, could it be this one? https://www.discogs.com/es/release/8813780-Various-Compose

My father had the Mozartmania CD, so I'm no stranger to Mr. De los Rios' ways. Pretty sure he's treated badly by some, but I don't think he would care less about it. He brings me childhood memories too!

- Alvaro from Chile.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Or this one: https://www.vinylwizzard.nl/a-59740772/klassiek-lp-s/waldo-de-los-rios-sinfonias-1-2-lp/#description


----------

